# Catalan to German translation



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Help needed!

A customer has just been in to have a police report photocopied - they were subject to a very distressing robbery where their car was hit from behind and then their stuff stolen at knifepoint when they pulled over to 'swap insurances' etc. The incident occured near Barcelona and the police report is in Catalan, they are German, as is their insurance company. They are wondering if they need to get the report translated (or if the insurance company will deal with it 'in house') and if so, asked if I knew anyone who could help. I don't....do any of you???! They will be back in tomorrow - I can't call them as thier phone was stolen too 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I could do it but only if it were translated into English first...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I could do it but only if it were translated into English first...



& I know someone who could if it was into spanish first


Catalán is so close to Valenciano that I'd have a go at putting it into either english or spanish myself if it was anything other than a police report

& unfortunately I don't think my dd's 2 years of German would be up to it


I'd be surprised if the insurance company couldn't arrange for a translation, though.



edit - dd1 says scan it & send it to me & she will put it into English

then if Mary agrees to put it into German.................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> & I know someone who could if it was into spanish first
> 
> 
> Catalán is so close to Valenciano that I'd have a go at putting it into either english or spanish myself if it was anything other than a police report
> ...


Which I'll happily do...unless it's twenty pages long..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Which I'll happily do...unless it's twenty pages long..


ah yes.........................

dd1 does have homework & exams this week - she'll happily do it - maybe not by tomorrow though


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I suppose it depends upon how accurrate and detailed the translation is required to be. Surely, if it is just to describe the event in brief, then this would suffice ? - Google Translate


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Help needed!
> 
> A customer has just been in to have a police report photocopied - they were subject to a very distressing robbery where their car was hit from behind and then their stuff stolen at knifepoint when they pulled over to 'swap insurances' etc. The incident occured near Barcelona and the police report is in Catalan, they are German, as is their insurance company. They are wondering if they need to get the report translated (or if the insurance company will deal with it 'in house') and if so, asked if I knew anyone who could help. I don't....do any of you???! They will be back in tomorrow - I can't call them as thier phone was stolen too
> 
> Thanks in advance xx


I would have thought that the first thing to do would be to find out if a translation is necessary, and I suppose the only way to do that is to get in touch with the insurance company. They normally have a 24 hour call centre, don't they? 
If it is necessary, again ask the insurance company directly if they can arrange for the translation to be done (which might take longer than if you just find someone yourselves). Here are some translators I found on a Google
German to Catalan and Catalan to German Translation
German to Catalan Translation
Catalan German translation services by Stefanie Guim Marcé


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody - I'll let them know if I see them today xx


----------

